# Synodontis Petricola breeding question



## UMphreak (Feb 27, 2006)

I have recently picked up a breeding group of synodontis petricola and I was wondering what they needed to breed. Can somebody give me some hints that has some experience with these. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Barbie (Feb 13, 2003)

They are actually probably Syno. lucipinnis, as they were recently reclassified. I'd recommend doing a search for them at http://www.planetcatfish.com and checking out the african catfish section of the discussion forum there.

Barbie


----------



## UMphreak (Feb 27, 2006)

Thank You


----------

